
AMD unveils 14nm Ryzen Embedded V1000 to compete with Intel Xeon D - walterbell
http://linuxgizmos.com/amd-unveils-ryzen-embedded-v1000-and-epyc-embedded-3000-socs/
======
TazeTSchnitzel
It sounds like this is Raven Ridge — I'm guessing Ryzen Embedded is to Ryzen
Mobile something like what Ryzen PRO is to vanilla Ryzen? But with longer-term
support.

------
RandomOpinion
Nice to see some competition in this space.

For those curious, the Xeon Ds are designed for low-power servers; one can get
a 8 core/16 hyperthread D-1541 that has a TDP of 45W. Makes for a nice home
server but Intel has been charging a lot for them. AMDs offering will
hopefully be a good alternative that's more reasonably priced.

------
godzillabrennus
I'm eager to see these in the field. I hope the SoC's that roll out
incorporate ECC memory.

